# Spreading fog machine smoke



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't know if this is a common thing to do with fog machines, but figured I'd share my experience. 

I got a chauvet 1301 fog machine last weekend for my front lawn. it kicks out a lot of fog, but only covers a small area before the wind takes it so only a small part of the display gets the fog effect. 

Today I bought 50 feet of 2 inch pvc pipe, a T joint, 3 connectors and 2 caps.

1. I drilled 3/16 holes every foot in the pipes.

2. Put 3 lengths of the pipe to one side of the T and 2 to the other. 

3. I fitted the pipes together using the T and the connectors.

4. I put the caps on each end of the pipe.

5. I cut a 1 foot length of the 2 inch pvc to the last part of the T connector. 

6. I hooked the other end of the 1 foot pvc to the fog machine. 

I turned it on and got a nice spread of fog across the entire lawn. It works pretty well and took about a 1/2 hour to set up. We'll worth the time to
me. I hope this helps someone with the same concerns as me.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

what also works well is corrugated drain pipe
















the above image is how it looks when it isn't expanded except where it bends back as shown in the 2nd pic

amk


----------



## wildone3c (Sep 28, 2009)

Didn't think about trying PVC pipe but I've been using corrugated drain pipe similar to the one in the pic above for the past few years. The one I bought from Lowes actually has holes pre drilled in it already so that was a Plus! Since I use a homemade Vortex fog chiller, I actually tape Black Visqueen (Black plastic sheeting or garbage bags work too ) on the top and drape them over the pipe on the ground below for a few inches. This helps keep the fog from going everywhere and allows it to cool down even more before escaping from under the black sheeting. I wish I had some Pics but I'll try and get some up closer to Halloween when everything is setup. I'm using about 35 feet of Pipe and actually have the same Chauvet Hurricane 1301 which pushes it through quite nicely.


----------



## nickdunn (Sep 1, 2011)

Could you take some pics of your pvc creation?


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the corrugated drain pipe also. Bonus because it is black and easily hidden.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey there. ;-) I use a black drain pipe also but I add 6 frozen water bottles (with a tea spoon of salt mixed in). 
http://s212.photobucket.com/user/TN...staftermorningfrost2newfontariel.mp4.html?o=0


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the corrugated and PVC ideas. I need to build something as well to disperse the fog better. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I use perforated corrugated drain pipe as well. It's a bit of a pain to set up and then re-squish back together, but it works really well. I've been meaning to paint mine with dark browns and greens to help it blend better since it stands out more than I like during the day time.



TNBrad said:


> Hey there. ;-) I use a black drain pipe also but I add 6 frozen water bottles (with a tea spoon of salt mixed in).
> http://s212.photobucket.com/user/TN...staftermorningfrost2newfontariel.mp4.html?o=0


I've been meaning to try this with my drain pipe, but I always forget (it's not even an issue of storage since I have a chest freezer). How well does it work?


----------

